# What to do?



## Britishgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi

If there is a thread similar to this I am sorry beforehand.

I would love to move to Canada and hopefully work as a paramedic (qualifying with a degree). I know its going to be a long process. I don't now exactly where would be the best place to live. I have a family member living in Toronto and like it there but would other places be good for my particular job.

I am more laid back and love my sports so if that helps
If need any-more questions just ask.
Thank You


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Britishgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> If there is a thread similar to this I am sorry beforehand.
> 
> ...


Are you a paramedic in UK at present? If not what is your present occupation? What is relationship to family member?


----------



## Spectre665 (Jun 14, 2011)

Britishgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> If there is a thread similar to this I am sorry beforehand.
> 
> ...


Ive never been to Toronto, only to Windsor in the east. Im currently in Vancouver. I would advise anyone to at least check Vancouver out. As for your job I see a lot of opportunity here for that as well as sports teams of all sorts. Including of course the Vancouver Canucks <hockey> as well as football and even American football. -Cheers.


----------



## Britishgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Are you a paramedic in UK at present? If not what is your present occupation? What is relationship to family member?


The family member is my aunt and currently still studying so that I know while getting 
everything decided and sorted I would be qualified and have experience.


----------



## Britishgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Spectre665 said:


> Ive never been to Toronto, only to Windsor in the east. Im currently in Vancouver. I would advise anyone to at least check Vancouver out. As for your job I see a lot of opportunity here for that as well as sports teams of all sorts. Including of course the Vancouver Canucks <hockey> as well as football and even American football. -Cheers.


thank you, for some reason I overlooked Vancouver but i will keep in mind now


----------



## tom_newbery88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Toronto is lush!! Loads of sports teams too!! Me and my wife are hoping to move out there within 3-5 years!!
Good luck!!


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

I lived in toronto all my life and have seen what all of canada has to offer...I am not trying to be biased but in my opinion your best bet is toronto here is why:

-Lots of sports teams and sports complexes where you can play all year round...
-Diversed culture
-During the summer time the city really comes to life with patios and other places to go to...
-Cottage country is just a hop skip away from town for the easy living type...

in terms of how people are though and this could just be me, it seems the further "east" you go from BC people seem to be angrier in a sense that they are so focused on their purpose in life they tend to seem pissed off everytime someone takes them of track...but again that's just me...I luv Toronto and Vancouver of all the cities, not a montreal person whatsoever...most folks there to me are still very racist and if you don't talk french you will get a different treatment and that is very visible...good luck...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

4drsupra said:


> I lived in toronto all my life and have seen what all of canada has to offer...I am not trying to be biased but in my opinion your best bet is toronto here is why:
> 
> -Lots of sports teams and sports complexes where you can play all year round...
> -Diversed culture
> ...


Just to be a pedant, but west from BC is Asia.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

oops sorry i meant easy....corrected...


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Remember Vancouver very expensive! Try Alberta - Edmonton, Calgary - web searches for health care professionals in any city will give you some idea of their criteria.


----------



## Britishgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

4drsupra said:


> I lived in toronto all my life and have seen what all of canada has to offer...I am not trying to be biased but in my opinion your best bet is toronto here is why:
> 
> -Lots of sports teams and sports complexes where you can play all year round...
> -Diversed culture
> ...


i was confused about the 'east' thing as well 
My aunt lives in Toronto and what she says always make me question the place
all she keeps going on about is the traffic and awful driving lol


----------



## Britishgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

MandyB said:


> Remember Vancouver very expensive! Try Alberta - Edmonton, Calgary - web searches for health care professionals in any city will give you some idea of their criteria.


I did some research on Alberta and the seem to to have a thriving paramedic job sector.
Quick questions how is Alberta if anyone has visited or lived there?


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Britishgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> If there is a thread similar to this I am sorry beforehand.
> 
> ...


If long, harshly cold winters don't matter to you, then choose Alberta, Ontario, and everywhere else east of western BC, but if they do matter, then the only natural choice is the Vancouver, south west BC, or southern Vancouver Island areas. But it sounds like you are a long way, if ever from coming to Canada, and if/when you do, you may have to go were the work is.


----------

